# The Official March '17 Nor'easter Thread



## cm0311 (Mar 10, 2017)

Looks promising!

I'm seeing 21" projections to White Mountains to southeast NH and coastal-mid Maine....so potential gold mine for Sunday River/Loon/BW/Cannon.


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 10, 2017)

I won't believe the hype until the weather channel gives the storm a name.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 10, 2017)

Depends on the dartboard they use.


----------



## Brad J (Mar 10, 2017)

cm0311 said:


> Looks promising!
> 
> I'm seeing 21" projections to White Mountains to southeast NH and coastal-mid Maine....so potential gold mine for Sunday River/Loon/BW/Cannon.



Not Wildcat????????? !!!!!!!! I am starting to feel so illness coming on !!


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 11, 2017)

Domeskier said:


> I won't believe the hype until the weather channel gives the storm a name.









Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thebigo (Mar 11, 2017)

Brad J said:


> Not Wildcat????????? !!!!!!!! I am starting to feel so illness coming on !!



Wildcat is the jackpot zone, saw an overnight euro map with a 48'' planted firmly at the top of polecat. This is only one map, wind and ratios will be a huge factors but at this point I can see no better place to be.


----------



## cm0311 (Mar 11, 2017)

thebigo said:


> Wildcat is the jackpot zone, saw an overnight euro map with a 48'' planted firmly at the top of polecat. This is only one map, wind and ratios will be a huge factors but at this point I can see no better place to be.



So what source has this localized 48"? Most I have seen in 21" bands.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 11, 2017)

I saw this model yesterday with 63" predicted for Wildcat. Lol






Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thebigo (Mar 11, 2017)

cm0311 said:


> So what source has this localized 48"? Most I have seen in 21" bands.



Check weather forum, cannot repost, on phone desperately trying to keep baby asleep.

No chance wildcat actually gets four ft, point is likely jackpot zone.


----------



## cm0311 (Mar 11, 2017)

Starting to look like the spring passes are not a bad value looking ahead!


----------



## slatham (Mar 11, 2017)

Be careful using Kuchera ratio's. That said this storm definitely has the potential for someone to get 3', maybe more........


----------



## darent (Mar 11, 2017)

hoping some snow blows Maine's way and Wildcat doesn't hog it all, will be in SR and SL that weekend and the next week


----------



## cm0311 (Mar 12, 2017)

darent said:


> hoping some snow blows Maine's way and Wildcat doesn't hog it all, will be in SR and SL that weekend and the next week



Right now SR will get hit harder than Wildcat.


----------



## sankaty (Mar 12, 2017)

Latest 0z Euro is insane, reversing it's easterly trend from this afternoon.  Now shows huge snows for the mid atlantic, most of PA and NY, and all of New England except for the Cape and Islands.  All NE ski areas get 12" plus, with most in the 1 to 2 foot range.  Even Lake Placid gets 12" plus.  As modeled, would be one for the record books with the areal coverage of the foot plus snows.

Pretty uniform 1.4-1.9" liquid equivalent for virtually all of New England.

Here's hoping.


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 12, 2017)

And I just happened to have next TH and FR off . Wasn't really for skiing but but can change plans. Yahooo


----------



## bushpilot (Mar 12, 2017)

SkiFanE said:


> And I just happened to have next TH and FR off . Wasn't really for skiing but but can change plans. Yahooo



I love it when that happens! 

Looks pretty snowy right through the weekend.


----------



## bheemsoth (Mar 12, 2017)

I'm thinking a day trip from CT to Mount Snow may be in order for Wednesday. Any risk that we may be looking at wind holds?


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Mar 12, 2017)

Mountains are gonna be mobbed again next weekend if this storm delivers!


----------



## NYDB (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## sankaty (Mar 12, 2017)

12Z euro very similar to last nights run.  Still shows 1-2 feet region wide.  GFS is further east with most of VT seeing less than 10", but it doesn't have much support from other models at this point.


----------



## Bumpsis (Mar 12, 2017)

I have lost faith in storm snowfall predictions, especially when they start  getting adjectives attached to them ("significant" etc). The last one that I fell for was the 12/29/16 at Cannon, also hyped up to bring in some massive snowfall (18 to 20 inches). Some local hotels (Lincoln and Franconia) even raised their nightly rates for that occasion. The actual snowfall at Cannon from that "storm" was about 8 inches, just barely enough to cover up the icy glaze which was allover the mountain. 
The resulting crowds were the most I ever saw at Cannon - granted, it was a holiday week. The more notable snowfalls from that event were recorded further up in Maine. 
I will be taking Wednesday off and going up to NH, where, I'm not sure. I know we will get some snow, but I'm keeping my expectations in check.


----------



## snoseek (Mar 12, 2017)

I'm on school break this week and don't need to be to work till Friday night so just give me a foot at Wildcat and it will ski much much better and I'll be a happy camper. If I need to travel elsewhere I will but as it looks right now things will be just fine in the MWV and the trees should be back in play.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 12, 2017)

bheemsoth said:


> I'm thinking a day trip from CT to Mount Snow may be in order for Wednesday. Any risk that we may be looking at wind holds?


Yes!! And No I'm not saying that because I'll be there! (I'll be home in CT)

Wind holds on the backside of Nor'easters at Mount Snow are a very common occurrence - for example, after the Nor'easter just before Presidents week, the Northface didn't open all day, and multiple high speed lifts on the main face had wind hold issues periodically throughout the day....

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## rocks860 (Mar 12, 2017)

Jeff where in ct are you from?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bheemsoth (Mar 12, 2017)

drjeff said:


> Yes!! And No I'm not saying that because I'll be there! (I'll be home in CT)
> 
> Wind holds on the backside of Nor'easters at Mount Snow are a very common occurrence - for example, after the Nor'easter just before Presidents week, the Northface didn't open all day, and multiple high speed lifts on the main face had wind hold issues periodically throughout the day....
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


Thanks Jeff. I had figured that would be the case. I may head to Magic instead.  The old fixed grip chairs should be more resilient to wind hold.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## SnoDevil97 (Mar 12, 2017)

I think more snowfall for the mountains of NH & ME. Always overperform with a Nor'easter, & this one's a classic.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 13, 2017)

rocks860 said:


> Jeff where in ct are you from?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Way up in the Northeast Corner of CT near the CT/RI border

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Tin (Mar 13, 2017)

SnoDevil97 said:


> I think more snowfall for the mountains of NH & ME. Always overperform with a Nor'easter, & this one's a classic.




The historic systems track over the canal/islands, as this one is forecasted to do, and are better for western areas. Of course everyone will do great though. The Miller Bs produce better for NH and Maine.


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 13, 2017)

Seems unlikely my family will be able to get out mid-week to really enjoy this, but at least we'll have plenty of options for Saturday.   Snow might inspire us to over night in S. Vt. or maybe try Greek Peak...We'll see.

Certainly gonna be white in NJ for a little while!

Hope everyone enjoys it!


----------



## billski (Mar 13, 2017)

storm's going to deliver.  models shifted westward.  Looking at 1.5 to 2 feet of snow with a great boost from upslope and mt. snows the remainder of the week.  Weekend mobbed?  Undoubtedly.  Magic will have to start working on that third lift!


----------



## Puck it (Mar 13, 2017)

billski said:


> storm's going to deliver.  models shifted westward.  Looking at 1.5 to 2 feet of snow with a great boost from upslope and mt. snows the remainder of the week.  Weekend mobbed?  Undoubtedly.  Magic will have to start working on that third lift!


 Are you even skiing yet?  Thought you were waiting until late April when condition get good.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 13, 2017)

billski said:


> storm's going to deliver.  models shifted westward.  Looking at 1.5 to 2 feet of snow with a great boost from upslope and mt. snows the remainder of the week.  Weekend mobbed?  Undoubtedly.  Magic will have to start working on that third lift!



Magic has races there both days as well this coming weekend.

Might be a repeat situation like President's weekend Sunday where they stopped selling tickets because of crowding and those that were doing the casual 10:30/11AM arrival were out of luck - that was a race day as well.

Race's this weekend are on Showoff, so that shouldn't effect access to some of the goods the same way that the Pres Weekend sell out Sunday race day, that had a race on Talisman, did to access for some stuff on the West side did that day....


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 13, 2017)

drjeff said:


> Magic has races there both days as well this coming weekend.
> 
> Might be a repeat situation like President's weekend Sunday where they stopped selling tickets because of crowding and those that were doing the casual 10:30/11AM arrival were out of luck - that was a race day as well.
> 
> Race's this weekend are on Showoff, so that shouldn't effect access to some of the goods the same way that the Pres Weekend sell out Sunday race day, that had a race on Talisman, did to access for some stuff on the West side did that day....



I don't know....in my town, the psychic shift to spring is setting in.  But I guess up in the mountains, skiing is still on everyone's mind.  

Hope it isn't utterly mobbed, but you are probably right.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 13, 2017)

tnt1234 said:


> I don't know....in my town, the psychic shift to spring is setting in.  But I guess up in the mountains, skiing is still on everyone's mind.
> 
> Hope it isn't utterly mobbed, but you are probably right.



That's what I'm wondering...we're into mid-March already and some people are done skiing by now. On the flipside I'm sure you have people that have lots of vouchers or pre-paid tickets left that they want to use up so might view this weekend as a great opportunity.

I told my boss last week I was tentatively taking off this Friday if VT got decent snow from this storm, so at the very least I'm heading up Thursday night and Friday should at least not be too crowded as not everyone can just take off work or pull kids out of school to go up early. At least that is my thought/hope. Not everyone is as obsessed with skiing as the people on that post on this board.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 13, 2017)

This has the potential to be the 2nd busiest weekend of the year.  A massive snowstorm that buries everyone's yards, and gives people plenty of time to clean out and plan ahead for the weekend...? Wherever you go, get there early!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## drjeff (Mar 13, 2017)

cdskier said:


> That's what I'm wondering...we're into mid-March already and some people are done skiing by now. On the flipside I'm sure you have people that have lots of vouchers or pre-paid tickets left that they want to use up so might view this weekend as a great opportunity.
> 
> I told my boss last week I was tentatively taking off this Friday if VT got decent snow from this storm, so at the very least I'm heading up Thursday night and Friday should at least not be too crowded as not everyone can just take off work or pull kids out of school to go up early. At least that is my thought/hope. Not everyone is as obsessed with skiing as the people on that post on this board.



With Friday being St Patricks Day (and "unofficial" holiday for many ;-) :beer: ) , many resorts have cheap lift ticket deals (and plenty of beer specials ;-) ) Add in the fresh snow from this storm, and I'm thinking that it will be far from a typical Friday crowd at many places :-(


----------



## drjeff (Mar 13, 2017)

Savemeasammy said:


> This has the potential to be the 2nd busiest weekend of the year.  A massive snowstorm that buries everyone's yards, and gives people plenty of time to clean out and plan ahead for the weekend...? Wherever you go, get there early!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Not sure I'd go 2nd busiest, as all 3 major holiday periods (Christmas/New Years week, MLK weekend and Pres Weekend) had good weather and snow (and at least where I was skiing those weekends (Mount Snow, Stratton, and Magic) BIG crowds during all 3 - makes it tough to crack a top 2 weekend, but I think you're 100% correct about big crowds this weekend and a top 5 weekend crowd wouldn't surprise me at all.....


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 13, 2017)

MLK wasn't good weather this year.  Very cold following late week rain.  

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 13, 2017)

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 13, 2017)

Cornhead said:


> Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app



Wow.  Do they do these in alphabetical order, too?  I really hope they've had 18 other named storms this season.


----------



## skimagic (Mar 13, 2017)

Domeskier said:


> Wow.  Do they do these in alphabetical order, too?  I really hope they've had 18 other named storms this season.



According to local weather, this beast is named Eugene.
I hope powder ridge opens tomorrow, that 12 miles is  all I'm willing to risk driving


----------



## WJenness (Mar 13, 2017)

Yes, CT names their storms... And uses different names than The Weather Channel.

It's all very dumb.

EDIT: It isn't CT itself, but rather WFSB (Channel 3), who have been doing it since 1971.


It's still dumb.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 13, 2017)

Would be funny if I see people from out west at Stowe. Happened about 10 years ago exact same time when they had crappy conditions. Seems Utah is in Spring mode about 6 weeks early this year.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 13, 2017)

drjeff said:


> With Friday being St Patricks Day (and "unofficial" holiday for many ;-) :beer: ) , many resorts have cheap lift ticket deals (and plenty of beer specials ;-) ) Add in the fresh snow from this storm, and I'm thinking that it will be far from a typical Friday crowd at many places :-(



Historically Sugarbush only did the cheap St Patrick's Day tickets at ME. At the moment I don't even see it mentioned on their website, but I did see someone mention it on another thread. So I'm not too worried about the discount lift ticket aspect at least. I'm definitely expecting more than a typical Friday crowd, but still hoping it isn't too crazy.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 13, 2017)

Stowe has cheap tix..which I'll be taking advantage of.


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 13, 2017)

K spring passes are valid beginning Friday.


----------



## bheemsoth (Mar 13, 2017)

skimagic said:


> According to local weather, this beast is named Eugene.
> I hope powder ridge opens tomorrow, that 12 miles is  all I'm willing to risk driving


 
Does Powder Ridge have enough pitch? I've lived in Middletown for 5 years, but have never been.


----------



## skimagic (Mar 13, 2017)

Barely, but i have fatter teleboards to play with. Options are imited with the other being Mt Southington. Southie has an annoying sag near the top.  Sundown is the place to be but that would be a  tough drive on ling long tires.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 13, 2017)

drjeff said:


> Magic has races there both days as well this coming weekend.
> 
> Might be a repeat situation like President's weekend Sunday where they stopped selling tickets because of crowding and those that were doing the casual 10:30/11AM arrival were out of luck - that was a race day as well.
> 
> Race's this weekend are on Showoff, so that shouldn't effect access to some of the goods the same way that the Pres Weekend sell out Sunday race day, that had a race on Talisman, did to access for some stuff on the West side did that day....





tnt1234 said:


> I don't know....in my town, the psychic shift to spring is setting in.  But I guess up in the mountains, skiing is still on everyone's mind.
> 
> Hope it isn't utterly mobbed, but you are probably right.



Update,

Just received an e-mail stating that the race that was supposed to be at Magic on Saturday was combined into the race that will be at Magic on Sunday, and that they've opened the race up to more than just the 150 or so kids who usually race in what is known as the Southern VT Council (made up of Magic, Bromley, Stratton, Mount Snow, the Hermitage, and Willard mtn), so that takes some pressure off of Saturday at Magic.

However, since it's looking like a 6-10" storm could very well be in the cards for So VT on Saturday, just plan on getting there early anyway for fresh turns and to eliminate the possibility of not getting a ticket if they sell out again!!


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 13, 2017)

Don't forget that Waterville Valley has $17 lift tickets on Friday.


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 13, 2017)

Domeskier said:


> Wow.  Do they do these in alphabetical order, too?  I really hope they've had 18 other named storms this season.


Afraid so, it is pretty lame, but it does make it easy to remember, and look up, past storms. I was at Sugarloaf for "Nemo", the Friday before the AZ summit. 18", it did not suck. It was a storm similar to "Stella", two lows combining off the coast.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Mar 13, 2017)

kingslug said:


> Would be funny if I see people from out west at Stowe. Happened about 10 years ago exact same time when they had crappy conditions. Seems Utah is in Spring mode about 6 weeks early this year.



I know Stowe will get snow, but I would think that any one who travels from out west to New England for this storm will not target something that far north away from the storms track which appears to be more coastal now.  I think Killington, Mount Snow or Okemo will fair better and SR and SL should do very well.  New Hampshire up to the Notch seems good too!  The winds with mess with things a little but the trees will probably be awesome because of the wind.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 13, 2017)

dlague said:


> I know Stowe will get snow, but I would think that any one who travels from out west to New England for this storm will not target something that far north away from the storms track which appears to be more coastal now.  I think Killington, Mount Snow or Okemo will fair better and SR and SL should do very well.  New Hampshire up to the Notch seems good too!  The winds with mess with things a little but the trees will probably be awesome because of the wind.



Stowe has the potential for snow all week.  They might not be in the jackpot for this storm, but by Sunday they could very well have the highest weekly total.  They also have a very good base to build on.  Everything south of there in VT does not.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 13, 2017)

Gary getting in on the hype!


----------



## snoseek (Mar 13, 2017)

Im off all week and Thursday ill likely end up at jay or smuggs because backside snows.


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 13, 2017)

Since kiddo is home for college spring break and I had days off to use - figured good time to take off. Well...now I've decided to ski Thursday and Friday - kiddo says it's okay lol, What a kid!  What luck of timing for me.  Wahoooo


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 13, 2017)

i have free cancel hotels booked in rutland, lyndon, machester (vt), and near sunday river

my girlfriend is coming which ties us to vt, since she has one 5 pack left to use. we hit all the usual suspects already. 

i'm thinking either (1) keep manchester hotel, ski bromley saturday and magic sunday to avoid major crowding. or (2) keep lyndon hotel, ski burke saturday and ? sunday to avoid the crowding

staying away from the killington, okemo, stratton, sugarbush, stowe type places. gonna be a mob scene

then the following weekend i'll get up to maine

the east has risen. it is known.


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 13, 2017)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i have free cancel hotels booked in rutland, lyndon, machester (vt), and near sunday river
> 
> my girlfriend is coming which ties us to vt, since she has one 5 pack left to use. we hit all the usual suspects already.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'm having similar thoughts, but coming from jersey....trying to figure out how to get to plattekill.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 13, 2017)

Plus Stowe and the Bush have some of the best terrain. The front 4 and Castlerock would entertain any of our Western friends


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 13, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Stowe has the potential for snow all week.  They might not be in the jackpot for this storm, but by Sunday they could very well have the highest weekly total.  They also have a very good base to build on.  Everything south of there in VT does not.



thats my main concern. tho my bases are already fucked and the replacement skis already purchased waiting to be drilled.

hows the base at burke? with a 2 foot dump will the burke glades all be 100% game on?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 13, 2017)

KustyTheKlown said:


> thats my main concern. tho my bases are already fucked and the replacement skis already purchased waiting to be drilled.
> 
> hows the base at burke? with a 2 foot dump will the burke glades all be 100% game on?



Most everything will be back in play. Especially by this weekend with another small storm in the forecast for Saturday.

12" = everything will be back on but you might take on some damage in places like Jungle.


16-20" =


----------



## cdskier (Mar 13, 2017)

kingslug said:


> Plus Stowe and the Bush have some of the best terrain. The front 4 and Castlerock would entertain any of our Western friends



No...The Bush sucks. Castlerock sucks. Everyone should stay far away!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 13, 2017)

sweet. i think i keep the lyndon hotel, do burke saturday, sleep in lyndon, get up early, hoof it south to magic for sunday, then i'm an easy 3:45 from home, and i get to use my vt 5pack and my magic voucher, saving my K days for the weeks to come


----------



## dlague (Mar 13, 2017)

kingslug said:


> Plus Stowe and the Bush have some of the best terrain. The front 4 and Castlerock would entertain any of our Western friends



I would agree!  In fact, I can think of lots of terrain that would be a lot of fun - I think SL will be off the hook!


----------



## dlague (Mar 13, 2017)

I do not see Burke getting 2 ft!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 13, 2017)

opensnow and plenty of other sources certainly do see burke getting 2 feet


----------



## Jully (Mar 13, 2017)

Just got the go ahead to work from home tomorrow (which means Wednesday too...), so I just got about 5x more excited. I'll be day tripping, but making sure I leave plenty early. Can hit SR, Wildcat, Tash, Crotched, or even Waterville or Berkshire East... sad that I gotta pick only one...


----------



## drjeff (Mar 13, 2017)

When I was at Burke 10 days ago, the good natural trails were in need of at least 2 feet to really cover up some of the rock out croppings, the woods in and around the East Bowl area, while bullet proof while I was there, looked to still have generally decent coverage, and that was before the squalls last Friday and before this coming storm, so that should be good to go if the storm pans out as they're thinking.

FYI - be careful for deer on I-91 a bit South of St Johnsbury!!! I went "deer hunting" at 73mph on my way up to Burke  Fortunately while my car sustained $5 grand in damage per the insurance estimate, it was at least still driveable, even if it did smell like some ripe deer jerky for a few days after!!!!


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Mar 13, 2017)

What's the timing of this? I might be able to take off Wednesday. Thursday, maybe but less likely. Is Wednesday too early?


----------



## dlague (Mar 13, 2017)

SkiingInABlueDream said:


> What's the timing of this? I might be able to take off Wednesday. Thursday, maybe but less likely. Is Wednesday too early?



Not to early,  if you are OK with wind!  Driving might suck.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Mar 13, 2017)

dlague said:


> Not to early,  if you are OK with wind!  Driving might suck.



I'm ok with wind as long as the lifts run. 
I'm ok with driving through anything my car can plow through.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 13, 2017)

drjeff said:


> When I was at Burke 10 days ago, the good natural trails were in need of at least 2 feet to really cover up some of the rock out croppings, the woods in and around the East Bowl area, while bullet proof while I was there, looked to still have generally decent coverage, and that was before the squalls last Friday and before this coming storm, so that should be good to go if the storm pans out as they're thinking.
> 
> FYI - be careful for deer on I-91 a bit South of St Johnsbury!!! I went "deer hunting" at 73mph on my way up to Burke  Fortunately while my car sustained $5 grand in damage per the insurance estimate, it was at least still driveable, even if it did smell like some ripe deer jerky for a few days after!!!!



The only time it takes two feet to cover up anything at Burke is if the trail starts out completely bare. most of the rocks cover up pretty well with just 8-12". A few rocks on Fox's Folly, Rerun take a bit more. I always say that 6" at Burke does more to improve terrain conditions than it does at any other mountain. A lot of that has to do with the shape of the rocks on Burke vs those on NH mtns and the Green Mtn spine where they are more jagged and lots more of them.

And yes, once you get into the CT river valley, the number of deer increases A LOT.


----------



## hammer (Mar 13, 2017)

drjeff said:


> When I was at Burke 10 days ago, the good natural trails were in need of at least 2 feet to really cover up some of the rock out croppings, the woods in and around the East Bowl area, while bullet proof while I was there, looked to still have generally decent coverage, and that was before the squalls last Friday and before this coming storm, so that should be good to go if the storm pans out as they're thinking.
> 
> FYI - be careful for deer on I-91 a bit South of St Johnsbury!!! I went "deer hunting" at 73mph on my way up to Burke  Fortunately while my car sustained $5 grand in damage per the insurance estimate, it was at least still driveable, even if it did smell like some ripe deer jerky for a few days after!!!!


Ouch, guessing you were OK?  What became of the deer?


----------



## WJenness (Mar 13, 2017)

hammer said:


> Ouch, guessing you were OK?  What became of the deer?



jerky... ;-)


----------



## slatham (Mar 13, 2017)

tnt1234 said:


> I don't know....in my town, the psychic shift to spring is setting in.  But I guess up in the mountains, skiing is still on everyone's mind.
> 
> Hope it isn't utterly mobbed, but you are probably right.



I think the crowd potential on a sunny, warm Presidents Day weekend after significant and well advertised snow will dwarf this weekend, March 18th. Too many people have switched gears, and there were a lot of people out on Presidents who ski 1-4 days a year. While I am sure it will be busy, I highly doubt its anywhere near Presidents.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 13, 2017)

WJenness said:


> jerky... ;-)


This one was more like pâté after I hit its head/shoulder area just below my passenger side headlight with the cruise on 73!!

Couldn't see any cars on 91 where I was at the time... Saw the deer maybe 2 seconds tops before impact!!

Fortunately for me (and my daughter who was in the car at the time with me) aside from being a bit shocked at the incident, my car was driveable after pulling a bit of what was left of a portion of the wheel well and some of my shredded front air dam and fog light assembly!!  Other than that, aside from smelling like beef jerky for a few days before it went into the shop, no issues for us!! The deer didn't fair nearly as well!!

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ss20 (Mar 13, 2017)

CT statewide travel ban beginning at 5am 

That pretty much limits me to Catamount, Jimminy Peak, and Bellayre.  Catamount might not be open.  I doubt Bell will be accessible.  Jimminy Peak it is!

Malloy has officially pissed in my bowl of Cheerios.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 13, 2017)

i cant ski the actual storm. i'm just stoked we are gonna get an extra ~month out of what looked like a dead in the water season.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 13, 2017)

Psych'd I am heading up to Sunday River for Thursday and the Loaf Fri/Sat!


----------



## albert a ripper (Mar 13, 2017)

Got my powder board waxed up and ready.   Leaving in the morning and not coming back till I can't walk.



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## spiderpig (Mar 13, 2017)

Mohawk, Mountain Creek, and Thunder Ridge closed Tuesday due to wind threat, just to name the first three "local" areas I checked.


----------



## hovercraft (Mar 13, 2017)

cdskier said:


> No...The Bush sucks. Castlerock sucks. Everyone should stay far away!



NO, STOWE SUCKS, everyone should go to the Bush thats where you will have the most fun!!!!


----------



## bushpilot (Mar 14, 2017)

hovercraft said:


> NO, STOWE SUCKS, everyone should go to the Bush thats where you will have the most fun!!!!





cdskier said:


> No...The Bush sucks. Castlerock sucks. Everyone should stay far away!



Agreed. I was at sugarbush today. All the snow is gone. They started mountain biking early. Apparently stowe is the only place with snow and I hear it will be epic! :-o


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 14, 2017)

Just shoveled about 8" of fluff at 6 AM, Binghamton, NY. Gonna throw my powder skis on my rack and try and hit Greek after work. Be nice if they let us leave early. Plan on taking tomorrow off and probably hitting Platty.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 14, 2017)

Thirteen degrees and the snow started about 7 AM here in Fayston, VT....looks like I'll be doing the afternoon shift at Mt Ellen today


----------



## MMP (Mar 14, 2017)

Stratton today, magic tomorrow.  Nuking in Londonderry VT. 16 degrees. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gnardawg (Mar 14, 2017)

Not that it matters to the mountains but this storm is going to be a bust in Boston. Thank god


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 14, 2017)

Cornhead said:


> Just shoveled about 8" of fluff at 6 AM, Binghamton, NY. Gonna throw my powder skis on my rack and try and hit Greek after work. Be nice if they let us leave early. Plan on taking tomorrow off and probably hitting Platty.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app



Are you an essential employee?


----------



## cdskier (Mar 14, 2017)

gnardawg said:


> Not that it matters to the mountains but this storm is going to be a bust in Boston. Thank god



One could argue that it does matter to the mountains as the shifting track is what is helping VT see their projected totals continue to rise.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 14, 2017)

Wind is insane here in NYC...really pounding.


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 14, 2017)

andrec10 said:


> Are you an essential employee?


Ha, that's funny. Made it to work, told us we could leave if we wanted. Waiting for my buddy with a 4X4 GMC with studded snows to pick me up. We're headed to Belle.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 14, 2017)

the storm track shifted north and west, sparing nyc and boston of the real brutal shit, but blessing all of new england ski country. i'm working from home anyway and it's chill as fuck. there are about 4-6" outside, with more drifted onto my car apparently. already did the first dig out of the day. i think it's easier to go out 2-3 times than handle it all at once.

vt is about to get pummeled with 2 feet and a 6" refresh friday-sunday!!!!!!

i'm gonna burke>magic


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 14, 2017)

It looks like a foot, foot and a half so far in NW Jersey.  I'm about 10 minutes from Mountain Creek.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## cdskier (Mar 14, 2017)

ERJ-145CA said:


> It looks like a foot, foot and a half so far in NW Jersey.  I'm about 10 minutes from Mountain Creek.



Maybe 6" or so in southern Bergen County so far. The sleet has really held down the accumulations here. Not that I'm complaining. I care more that VT gets hammered, which is exactly what looks like will happen.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 14, 2017)

MMP said:


> Stratton today, magic tomorrow.  Nuking in Londonderry VT. 16 degrees.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



How is Stratton today? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 14, 2017)

Glenn said:


> How is Stratton today?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Flat and boring. With all the snow it stops you.


----------



## skimagic (Mar 14, 2017)

Here in the Central CT ski region,( Mt southington + Powder Ridge, both closed today)  snow has transitioned to sleet wit the inland storm  track progressing. 14" on ground.


----------



## benski (Mar 14, 2017)

2 ft on the ground in Binghamton. My plow guy needs to get towed because there is that much snow in the parking lot.


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 14, 2017)

My guess is that there was 10-12" of fresh powder when I finished up late this afternoon at Mt Ellen.  rocks860 and I were among the "crowd" of maybe 50 people on the mountain this afternoon.  Brambles and Inverness FTW!    Still snowing hard at 5:30 PM.


----------



## rocks860 (Mar 14, 2017)

I went back out to my car which had been parked at mount Ellen from about 12-3 and there was a solid 8 inches on it. The snow came up above where my car door opens


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

